# Best DVD to show off rear channels



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What DVDs do you have that really show off the rears? For me its U-571, Gladiator, Air Force One and CH1 of Gone In 60 Secs. When they drive the Porche throught the showroom window. All four are also great for showing off the power of your sub.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Fast and Furious -Van Diesel in the quarter mile drag race over the train tacks and crash a couple minutes long (seems a bit slow for a quarter.) greate imagery and sound


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Quigley down under opening sequence mixed sounds and later when he fire the Sharps for the first time.


----------



## Super dude from alden (Apr 23, 2002)

i would have to say american pie 2


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The Matrix - gun battle scene in the building lobby.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

Fifth Element


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Booty Call

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris, finally, someone who was thinking as I was!

Talk about a deceptive topic title! :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: yeah, I see what ya mean, no problem, Ill chage it. Honestly, I didnt even think about that, when posting before


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Oh man! What did you change it for. It was a fun title.

But seriously though, titles that first come to mind are Days Of Thunder and just about any IMAX feature.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Days of Thunder, great in Dolby PL, I have to get it on DVD one of these days. I saw parts of the filming of Days of Thunder when I went to Daytona back in '89 or '90. But I was too young to remember much more.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Top Gun


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

The Haunting.


----------

